# studding sperm



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

How do most people figure this? I understand chilled, that’s easy, only viable for one heat…..but what about frozen sperm? Do you sell the “whole” collection for the price of one stud fee? If not, how so? What if you sell the whole collection and they don’t use it all and use the rest later do you recharge the stud fee for a second breeding?
Thanks,
t


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It would be done just like a live coverage breeding. You sell/send them enough to use for one breeding. If for some reason the breeding doesn't take, depending on the contract, you send them enough for another breeding. Since the stud dog owner also has to sign off on the paperwork for registration, there is some control built in to make sure the semen isn't used on multiple females, or a different female then the one the stud dog owner was told it would be used for.

I have seen people selling an entire collection, but that's different. Think more along the lines of selling the dog itself, you are selling everything for one price (usually a lot more then just one stud fee) and the buyer can use it as they wish, on who they wish.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Ok I have no experience with frozen sperm...........So with frozen you mean enough sperm to do the equivalent of ONE single use? Or say in a normal breeding the dogs tie three times so enough for that. Or Frozen always has to be inplanted surgically yes or no? If yes, then enough to do that one surgical insertion?

sorry for the stupid questions, this is new ground for me. Just trying to understand how to price it fairly.

t


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

tracey delin said:


> Ok I have no experience with frozen sperm...........So with frozen you mean enough sperm to do the equivalent of ONE single use? Or say in a normal breeding the dogs tie three times so enough for that. Or Frozen always has to be inplanted surgically yes or no? If yes, then enough to do that one surgical insertion?
> 
> sorry for the stupid questions, this is new ground for me. Just trying to understand how to price it fairly.
> 
> t


 
You send them enough for a breeding. Meaning whatever is needed to potentially get the female pregnant on this heat cycle. If they are doing a surgical breeding that would usually be 1 unit, since they are only doing 1 implantation. If they are doing one of the other methods of insemination (frozen can be inseminated more then one way), they usually inseminate multiple times, so you send them enough for multiple inseminations. 

Whatever vet is doing the insemination will tell you how many times they usually like to implant sperm, and how much they need, based on the method the bitch owner chooses.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

excellent........thank you:smile:


----------

